# Remoting extension offline



## ragtek (6. Nov. 2007)

hi
das paket nicht online http://www.ispconfig.de/downloads/ispconfig_remoting_ext_beta3_os.pkg


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2007)

Die Links auf der deutschen Seite stimmen leider nicht. Die korrekten Links sind:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ispconfig_remoting_ext_beta3_os.pkg
http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/remoting_example.zip


----------



## ragtek (6. Nov. 2007)

Vielen Dank.
So problemlos rennt ja dsa ganze nochimmer nicht ab.

CURL ist aktiviert=> phpinfo  http://www.developer-network.org/test123/info.php

trotzdem erhalte ich folgende Meldung: http://www.developer-network.org/test123/test.php
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2007)

Das Problem liegt an dem auf Deinem Server installierten PHP, da dort die PHP-interne SOAP Extension aktiviert ist. Entweder Du deaktivierst SOAP in PHP (geht meines Wissens nur beim kompilieren) oder Du benennst die soap Klasse im nusoap library anders, das den Testdateien beliegt.


----------

